# Help! Full Bangs or Side-Bangs?



## dxgirly (Feb 14, 2010)

Got my hair cut and colored today for a Valentine's present. <3 The color matches my extensions, so I'm wearing them in the pic. But I just realized I can style my bangs either way. Help me decide! Vote full bangs or side bangs! Or either depending on my mood!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd go with side bangs, IMO, the full bangs don't look even enough and seem a bit longer than full bangs should go.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I'd go with side bangs, IMO, the full bangs don't look even enough and seem a bit longer than full bangs should go._

 
yeah that's probably because they were cut to be side bangs. But I was playing, and found them not to be absolutely horrid as full bangs! Thanks though!


----------



## fingie (Feb 14, 2010)

I actually kind of like them more full, but u can go either way


----------



## Babylard (Feb 14, 2010)

i like the full bangs better. the side bangs look a little too short for my taste. i think for side bangs, you should grow them out. but the full bangs look fab on you. i wish i could pull the full bangs


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 14, 2010)

I vote full bangs. I've let mine go for far too long and need to cut them again. But what's great is that when they start to grow out just too long to wear straight down, they're a better length to wear to the side. And the full bangs are so easy to cut yourself, too.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks girls! I decided to trim them a tiny bit and wear them as full bangs for now. More people seem to like them this way. Thanks for the opinions! <3


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 3, 2010)

full bangs, so pretty.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 3, 2010)

I vote for full bangs, it looks great on you!


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 3, 2010)

Another vote goes towards full bangs too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks good on you!!


----------



## paigefiddler (Mar 3, 2010)

side bangs


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 3, 2010)

My vote is for side bangs as well!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 4, 2010)

i vote for full bangs, but they need to get trimmed up around your brow area to show your eyes off better!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_i vote for full bangs, but they need to get trimmed up around your brow area to show your eyes off better!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes I agree looking back at this pic now. I trimmed them right after I took it. ahaha


----------



## lekzie (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad you went for the full and I absolutely love that hair color on you!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Awww thank you so much!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 4, 2010)

I think they both suit you.. the side fringe even converted into a nice full fringe... good cut!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Mar 14, 2010)

full!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruthless (Mar 16, 2010)

Full bangs. But maybe it's because you have a somewhat pained expression in the side bangs photo? Full bangs make you look more polished, hot and put together IMHO.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

i vote for fulllllllll! haha i really miss my full bangs!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2010)

another vote for full bangs


----------

